# One Pass Product?



## rawsteel (Mar 11, 2015)

I am looking for a single pass product (after surface cleanup) to cover this roof with. Any recommendations? Most of the systems I have looked at are Primer/TopCoat, I was wondering if anyone had a light color product that would adhere with one product application/coat.


----------



## CRS (Apr 13, 2013)

*Asking a lot*

Need more info. What the new panel? Can't make out in photo. Factory finished roofing/ thermo-set finish? What are you planning for the rust? Where is the location? If I had more info I could offer more technical advice.

Finishes for roofs can be tricky, what kind of lifespan are you expecting? Be careful if the existing roof is a thermo-set finish if you choose a thermo-plastic finish. I've sen people use high end DTM's and I've seen them fail as well. Already rusting...corrosion resistance?

Fun challenge.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

rawsteel said:


> I am looking for a single pass product (after surface cleanup) to cover this roof with. Any recommendations? Most of the systems I have looked at are Primer/TopCoat, I was wondering if anyone had a light color product that would adhere with one product application/coat.


The only thing I can think of is a high build epoxy. But you'll have to find something that will work for your conditions.


----------



## rawsteel (Mar 11, 2015)

CRS said:


> Need more info. What the new panel? Can't make out in photo. Factory finished roofing/ thermo-set finish? What are you planning for the rust? Where is the location? If I had more info I could offer more technical advice.
> Fun challenge.


The new panel is to cover up the highly decayed skylight panels. It was all originally like the new panel (approx 25 years ago). This is in Kansas City.

I think we may be stuck doing mechanical rust knockdown, a rust encapsulating primer, and then traditional topcoat... Rustoleum folks are recommending their 5200 series... Any thoughts?

Robin


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

One pass product for that nastiness doesn't exist. Many folks have many approaches to rusted roofs like that. Mine would be rust converter, primer, finish coat. I would suggest the HO just replace the metal on this one tho.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Have to ask, are you a professional or DIYer?
Wondering because most pros would not be expecting to find a one coat fix for something like that.


----------



## rawsteel (Mar 11, 2015)

RH said:


> Have to ask, are you a professional or DIYer?
> Wondering because most pros would not be expecting to find a one coat fix for something like that.


Professional on oilfield pipe where we can blast it to near white and then put 8-10 mils of SW product on it to meet QC. This building owner is on a tight budget, so was trying to save some labor...


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've done several old rusty barn roofs and one big industrial plant roof like that with just Rustolem Rusty metal primer. No top coat. Lasts for years if you don't mind that brownish red color.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Very interesting suggestions.

Based on the required scope, (tight budget) the only thing I can think of that would bind with the rust and allow a suitable barrier for water permeation, would be DeVoe Bar Rust.

However, the concern I would have is its brittleness as an epoxy. Therefore, off the top of my head, I would suggest Sherwin Williams Procryl.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> I've done several old rusty barn roofs and one big industrial plant roof like that with just Rustolem Rusty metal primer. No top coat. Lasts for years if you don't mind that brownish red color.


Were they galvanized?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Bender said:


> Were they galvanized?


No, I don't think so.


----------



## LaserLines (Jan 31, 2013)

Gonna have to bit the bullet and use some sort of rust penetrating primer + finish.


----------

